# European songwriting awards



## handel_afficionado (Feb 27, 2022)

There's a categorie in this competition for music for motion picture that might interest people here. I can't see many information about prizes and such. 
Does anybody have experience with this competition? Because there's a fee and a more exepensive fee If you want feedback

Here's a link: https://www.europeansongwritingawards.net/


----------

